# drop shot baits



## shamoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Anyone check out the Jackall Super Pintail Shad 4", they're expensive but are Sweet.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 20, 2009)

$8.99 for 6 - 4" baits :shock:


----------



## BLK fisher (Nov 21, 2009)

I will be trying them tomorrow. Rich and I are fishing that open. I know and you know he bought some. :LOL2: We are going to give them a shot. I will let you know how I like them.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 21, 2009)

BLK fisher said:


> I will be trying them tomorrow. Rich and I are fishing that open. I know and you know he bought some. :LOL2: We are going to give them a shot. I will let you know how I like them.


 :LOL2: :LOL2: You mean RicK, I'll be expecting a report, They should be awsum on Lake Audrey. GOOD LUCK tomorrow.


----------

